# $15 an hour....???



## Martyn (Nov 16, 2015)

http://www.abcactionnews.com/news/r...ective-to-fast-food-workers-15-per-hour-fight






As an aside Graham's father is also our local sheriff.


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 16, 2015)

Could not watch it all. I detest these "counter arguments", especially when you base it on your many "heroics". 

WTF is OUR issue if another group decides to band together and attempt to get higher wages for their industry?

Why do we feel the need to make ourselves "better" than them and one up them? Why do we even care about what those fast food people are doing?

I did not and do not see any of you protesting when the nurses did this. Why not? When the plumbers union banded together and got their base wages established, did you protest this? In fact, have you protested ANY group who has tried to better their position or are you just solely concerned with fast food people?

Ask yourself WHY!

Worried they might take away the EMS discount to offset the raise? Worried the Big Mac might escalate in price?

Seriously...get over it and work on ourselves before we shift focus on others. Foolishness.


----------



## Underoath87 (Nov 16, 2015)

^^ Yep.  It drives me nuts when I see my coworkers ranting on FB about how they save lives and fast food workers don't deserve a raise, blah blah blah.
The idea doesn't bother me at all, because: 
A) I figure they'll settle for a more moderate raise, if anything
B) This will quickly lead to our wages being raised as well. 

By attacking the fast food workers, people are playing right into the corporations' hands and doing their dirty work for them.


----------



## Martyn (Nov 16, 2015)

akflightmedic said:


> Seriously...get over it and work on ourselves before we shift focus on others. Foolishness.



Don't mean to be rude Ak, what did you mean by "Work on ourselves"?


----------



## Kevinf (Nov 16, 2015)

I also think it's silly to complain about other people trying to better their situation for themselves. I'm certainly not going to begrudge someone else who manages to get ahead. I also agree that EMS should see better wages in general, but not by stepping on other people to get there.


----------



## squirrel15 (Nov 16, 2015)

akflightmedic said:


> Could not watch it all. I detest these "counter arguments", especially when you base it on your many "heroics".
> 
> WTF is OUR issue if another group decides to band together and attempt to get higher wages for their industry?
> 
> ...


I hope the dollar menu doesn't go away!


----------



## SandpitMedic (Nov 16, 2015)

Martyn said:


> Don't mean to be rude Ak, what did you mean by "Work on ourselves"?


Are you attempting to troll? Tom Foolery


----------



## Martyn (Nov 17, 2015)

Trolling? I asked a genuine question for clarification...


----------



## medicsb (Nov 17, 2015)

This is one of those thing I find to be quite laughable, yet so sad.  Not that fast-food workers think they deserve a living wage (I think ALL workers deserve at least a living wage, and I'm sure most of them do not think only they are worth such), but that so many EMTs and medics think that such wages should just be *given* to them.  You get poor pay because you are not willing to demand more pay AND are not willing to fight for more pay.  You sit on your hands and cry to yourself and just hope that one day someone will hand you a better pay check.  Then when someone gets up and fights for themselves, you in pool of self pity, have to tear them down because you think you deserve it more than them.  In reality you are too impotent to stand up like a grown adult and fight for better pay.  You are an adult baby, waiting for someone to spoon feed you big pay checks without having to put any skin into the game.  

And other EMTs and medics... no sense of loyalty to other in the profession.  Most of you would be glad to sellout your fellow EMSer for a pay check.  In my area there were actually some EMTs and medics willing to strike for better wages... and sure enough EMTs and Paramedics from elsewhere were lining up to scab them out.  No solidarity.  It was pathetic.


----------



## MedicNorth (Nov 17, 2015)

$15 an hour is not a lot of money, If this man, with his degree, is upset that he is "living in poverty" he has the same choice he offered to the fast food workers - go get a better paying job. I agree that it is unconscionable how little EMS workers are paid in some places. That does not mean that nobody else should get paid better, it means that EMTs and Paramedics who are underpaid should do something about it. If you are willing to work for peanuts, nobody is going to offer you cashews.
Nobody should have a full-time job and be on food stamps. That includes fast food workers, EMS workers, sanitation engineers, ANY job that is important enough to exist in our society.


----------



## SeeNoMore (Nov 18, 2015)

I cringed the whole time!


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 18, 2015)

medicsb said:


> And other EMTs and medics... no sense of loyalty to other in the profession.  Most of you would be glad to sellout your fellow EMSer for a pay check.  In my area there were actually some EMTs and medics willing to strike for better wages... and sure enough EMTs and Paramedics from elsewhere were lining up to scab them out.  No solidarity.  It was pathetic.


When I worked for AMR, I was one of those people who would line up to cover their shift. At least if it's a 911 operation. If it's IFT, I couldn't care less. But I fully believe that a 911 operation should not be allowed to strike. 

And as for no sense of loyalty, this is primarily a transient profession. There are very few lifers, mostly due to low wages and the best of EMS going on to bigger and better things. Hell, it's a vocation, not a true profession.


----------



## VCEMT (Nov 28, 2015)

EMS is just a slacker spot while waiting to get hired by a fire department. Everyone whines about pay and are always taking trips to Hawaii or driving their dozers and boats down to Havasu every weekend. Apparently, lack of pay is top priority, brah.


----------



## Underoath87 (Nov 28, 2015)

VCEMT said:


> EMS is just a slacker spot while waiting to get hired by a fire department. Everyone whines about pay and are always taking trips to Hawaii or driving their dozers and boats down to Havasu every weekend. Apparently, lack of pay is top priority, brah.



I hope that was satire.


----------



## VCEMT (Nov 30, 2015)

Underoath87 said:


> I hope that was satire.


I wish. The average medic where I used to work was only into partying and Havasu. They'd complain about lack of pay and somehow manage to go party every weekend.


----------



## Underoath87 (Nov 30, 2015)

VCEMT said:


> I wish. The average medic where I used to work was only into partying and Havasu. They'd complain about lack of pay and somehow manage to go party every weekend.



Then why are you even here if you feel that way about EMS?


----------

